# Hayfever in early Pregnancy



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi,

Do you know if there is any medication for hayfever that is safe to take in early pregnancy ?  I am sneezing so much that I have strained stomach muscles and am worried I am doing just as much damage with that than if I took something !

I bought a nasel spray that contains no antihistamine but it has made no difference at all !

Many thanks
Claire


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is difficult for us to recommend a medicine in early pregnancy, as most decisions are a risk versus benefit assessment in an individual case and the assessment and any literature search done should be recorded in your medical notes and the medicine should be prescribed by a doctor.

What the BNF says for antihistamines in pregnancy is that there is no evidence of teratogenicity (malformations) except for hydroxyzine and loratidine, where toxicity has been proven in animals. But it does also say most antihistamine manufacturers do not recommend their use.

Steroid nasal sprays are the other option as the systemic exposure is low. However, again, the manufacturer does not recommend use and talks about high dose studies in animals.

If the nasal spray that you have bought is a steroid one, e.g. beconase etc, then it can take several days to work as the anti-inflammatory, anti allergy effect is not instant. You have to use them daily for perhaps 4-5 days to start to see the effect.

I would not recommend a decongestant nasal preparation.

Simple things that you can do, that do not require your doctor to prescribe is nasal douching with a salt water nasal spray like sterimar and apply a good layer of vaseline to the inside of your nostrils to trap pollen.

Try to avoid going out in high peak pollen times and wear wrap around sunglasses if your eyes are affected, keep car windows shut, etc


----------

